# How Much Do You Pay?



## Princessa

How much do you pay, what is included for what you pay, and your location (state is fine). Just want to see if $400 for full board is too much to be paying in GA


----------



## SullysRider

In my area you can only find pasture board for that much, full board is normally 600 and up. So sounds like a good deal to me, but I'm not sure for your particular area.


----------



## Nikkibella

I live in south Florida and I pay $900 for full board which includes his own stall, mucking 2x/day, daily turnout, blanketing, grain 2x/day, hay 3x/day, full access to my horse 24/7 and access to all fully lit arenas/round pens/ tack room/bathrooms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M123M

North Carolina

Rural/Smaller Towns
$175-250 pasture
$300-400 stall

Raleigh-Durham
$250-350 pasture
$350-$850+ stall


----------



## tinyliny

600$ for pasture board with run in shed, no grain, free access to tons of hay, no arena, lots of trails, all day turnout on large pasture with herd.


----------



## usandpets

We are located in eastern North Dakota. When we did board or horses, we were paying $200/horse for pasture. We were getting a discount of $50/horse because we had 6. Stalls were $350/horse. There was a wash stall and tack area with lockers for each boarder. We had 2 since we had so much tack. There wasn't an arena except a grass turnout that we used on occasion as an arena. That was about 30 miles into the country. 

If we were to board closer to town, we would have had to pay around $500/horse but there wasn't any pasture for the horses. We could have had an arena to ride in but that would have been only if it was raining or in the winter. 

To us, it wasn't feasible to pay that much per horse and we wanted them to have an actual pasture and not just a turnout area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeemsLegit

Man, I'm glad I live where I do! 

We no longer board because we have our own property, but here it's only around $150 a month for feedings, mucking, daily turnout, etc. With that said, we have very few indoor stall facilities around here so it's pretty limited. Even still, over $300 is rare to see.

I'm in British Columbia, Canada - just to throw in a comparison, there.


----------



## Drifting

I live in MD and about 250-300 is field, 375-500 is full care


----------



## BeachinIt

Central VA here...I'm lucky to have found the place I did. I pay 150 for pasture board with run-ins and unlimited hay/pasture depending on season, as well as alfalfa if needed. And two grain/supplement feedings a day. 

Most places around here would be probably 250 for that, and full board runs anywhere from 350 to 700 depending on the place and facilities.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Michigan. I paid $290 for full care. Due to special circumstances, I had my 2 isolated, which was an extra $35 per horse. But they had their own roundbale. Grain 2x daily. In stalls during bad weather, turned out in good weather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

New Hampshire, $500 for full board. Stalls done, hay all day, grained 2x day, blankets on/off, fly masks on/off, hold for vet & farrier, turned out and brought in each day (rotate on and off large pasture and smaller individual paddocks), indoor arena and small outdoor, limited trail access, heated wash stall, climate controlled tack room, individual tack "cubbies."


----------



## EquineObsessed

Also in NH, and I find that normally, full board is between 400-600. I think it is $450 where I work and keep my horse, but I get free board. Training board is a little higher at $650. That's full board plus your horse gets training sessions 3-5 days/week, owners choice. Pasture board is usually between $100-350.


----------



## Nikkibella

Dang , I think I need to move! Hahah!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016

Depending on the amenities, my area (Portland, OR suburbs) is $300-450+ for full care stall board.


----------



## MyBoySi

Nice full board in my area with access to an indoor, stall, hay, grain etc goes for $275 and you can usually find it a bit cheaper even. Pasture board runs about $75 but I've seen it for as low as $35 per horse you supply all care. 

Right now I board with my aunt and she pays $450 for a really nice 8 stall barn with a large run in, 3 sizeable paddocks and the option to fence another 20+ acres on her dime if she likes. They also cut hay in a neighboring field that she can get for $2 a bale, I personally get from a different source as my horses needs are a bit different but only pay $2.50 a bale. I'm glad horse ownership is as cheap as it is in upstate NY.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

North Texas. I pay $650 per month but I get:

Stall board - cleaned 2x per day
Pasture turn out with run in shed
Feed 2x per day (plus they add my supplements at no charge)
Flake hay (as much as she needs, no round bales to help monitor intake)
Blanketing
Fly spray
They schedule, catch and hold for farrier/vet
Training for horse 4x per week
One private lesson per week
Pick up lessons (we can join a group lesson anytime)
Covered round pen (about to be expanded to small covered arena)
Outdoor sand arena
Grass track to ride
Free trailer parking
Tack room with assigned space
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## picup436

I pay $80 a week for paddock part board. I supply all feed, supplements and hay. They feed up twice a day, rug, unrug, muck out the paddocks every week etc. We have fairly basic facilities, a wash bay and an arena that isn't finished but is able to be ridden on. I do have access to absolutely amazing trails though! And there is a bridle trail to the local pub through the park and it has a hitching rail for the horses 

It varies so much here! There is a place up the road that has an indoor arena that charges $100 a week for basically DIY. They will feed in the morning and turn out, but that's it. 

Full board is crazy too. My lotto dream property charges $250 a week for part board! They do have amazing facilities though, indoor arena, 3 outdoor arenas, covered round yard, super nice stables, full showjumping set and a cross country course that caters from Intro all the way up to 3*. 

The average full board (stabled at night) is usually between $150-$180 a week.


----------



## KigerQueen

Full care board can range from $200-$600 with feed included. I pay $100, my horse's stall is cleaned once a day and she is fed 3 times a day MY hay. She is in a barn and gets turned out into a dirt lot with other horses.

Im in phoenix arizona.


----------



## blue eyed pony

South-west Western Australia here.

I've just moved my girl and she's on pasture board with nothing included except rugging and unrugging for $45/week [works out to be a little over $180/month]. The fences are beautiful and the BO is happy to put her in her own pasture for no extra cost if she needs it [her two pasture-mates are easy keepers, she is not]. Round bales are $50 each from him or $60 each from my other supplier.

At the moment there isn't much in the way of on-property riding facilities but the BO is talking about putting in a round pen down near the front pastures [away from the house], mostly for us because I'm breaking a friend's Standardbred filly to saddle in the near-ish future but he's said that until he gets the round pen in we can use the one up near the house. He buys his feed in bulk and has said we can buy our feed off him for what he pays for it, because it'll save us a lot of money.

There ARE weeds in the pasture including some poisonous plants but he's never had a horse touch them so we figure if we keep a round bale in the pasture and pull out some of the poisonous weeds every time we're out there we'll be good.


----------



## Saranda

Latvia here, just for a comparison! 220$ for full care pasture board, somewhere around 60 acres of pastures for 20 horses, feeding oats/supplements 2xday, unlimited hay, an outdoor and an indoor arena, good trails, access to a 3x4m box stall, good fencing, professional trainer available (training sessions for an additional cost) and the BO living on site.


----------



## Gidget

$35 with a paddock and shelter and indoor arena. Self care.

Southern Oregon.

This price isn't typical...Normal price is 150-300


----------



## KigerQueen

Id like to add to mine. There is no pasture board in the phoenix area. You have to go out of the metro area. The 3 places i have seen within said metro area are partial pasture board or dirt lot and they charge $300-$400


----------



## TrailTraveler

Northern Indianapolis suburbs - $450/month for:

Flake hay twice/day 
Grain once/day
Supplements added in at no charge (boarder provides)
Stall, mucked daily
Daily turn-out with shelter area - rain/snow or shine
Large Indoor Arena 
Outdoor Arena & Round Pen
Vet/Farrier scheduled, horse held at no charge
Heated tack room
Free trailer storage
*Additional charges for blanketing and fly spray

This is in line with other full-service facilities in the area, which charge $400 - $650/month.


----------



## Regula

Alberta, Canada - $475 for paddock board, 3x daily feeding, incl hay (square bales) and grain, supplements provided by owner. The facility is great: indoor and outdoor arenas, round pen, lots of trail access, and great staff. I had my horse boarded cheaper before ($100 - $175 for pasture without arena), but you get what you pay for...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Right now I'm paying $425 for full board, which includes:

-Private box stall
-Daily turnout
-Three feedings a day
-Grain
-Supplements
-Tackroom space
-Trailer parking (If I had one... >.>)
-Use of... Indoor arena, outdoor arena, open space for riding, round pens, turnouts, and all equipment.

But it varies VERY drastically around here. Full board (paddock, turnout, box stall...) can range anywhere from $190-800+. The real defining factor, I have found, are the amenities that are offered by the facilities.


----------



## Viranh

I pay $325/month for full care, which includes blanket and fly sheet changes, feeding supplements, fans in summer, all those extra things. Some barns do itemized charges for these options. The facilities here are also some of the nicest around, but I am in a rural and poor area. I'd pay at least 2x what I do now in a city.


----------



## beau159

I've never boarded at a "barn". Just privately with people. 

I live in North Dakota.

First place I was the only boarder. I paid $125 a month per horse for pasture board. (Hay is extra in the winter.) No stalls. No arena. But super nice folks that would check on my horses daily and give them grain if I asked them to. Let me use a small part of their own tack room for free. 

Current place I am at now is much closer. $100 a month per horse for pasture board (hay is $60 a horse additional in the winter months). Pretty much total self-care. But they do have an outdoor arena. I have my own horse trailer, so I just keep my tack in there. They don't charge me anything for parking my horse trailer at their place. 

I do know of boarding barns in my area. I know that they range from $250 to $600, depending on the barn, whether it's a stall and whether it's full care.


----------



## Faye83

I am on Vancouver Island BC and pay $250 and supply my own grain but I am getting a fab deal. Usually in my area its about $450 for full board.


----------



## mybayfilly

I rent a small dry lot from a farmer. 24/7 access to a round bale of grass, a small shelter and a heated automatic waterer. $100 a month. I pay extra for a couple of flakes of alfalfa a day and supply her ration balancer, and all health care. No arena or any amenities. I am in Nebraska.


----------



## TurkishVan

I board in central Iowa while I'm at school, but we have plenty of pasture at home, so I rotate horses back and forth.

I board two horses for around $150 total per month. Board is technically $250/month, with bedding, hay, and grain costing extra. But you have the option of working off $200 of that by working 20 hours/month, so I essentially pay very little for my two horses by working 40 hours/month. This isn't as hard as you think, as I do my own horses chores each morning and night, and do turnout. This barn only has 10 stalls, so it's quite small.

Our board includes: 
- Stall (varying sizes)
- Electric buckets in winter/fans in summer
- Pasture or paddock turnout (we have a few areas designated for bad weather, provided the owner lets the horse get its feet muddy)
- Blanket changes/giving medications/unwrapping leg wraps/ supplements/holding for vet or farrier is all free
- Medium-sized indoor arena
- Outdoor arena
- Tack room
- A BO that will literally do anything you ask


----------



## xxdanioo

I'm paying $250 a month for indoor board. 

Stall cleaned daily
Outside all day
In all night
Hay morning and night, extra thrown in during the day if he and my two year old have eaten it all
blanketing, changing blankets depending on weather
Grain is fed 2x a day, as he cannot have his all in one meal
Tack room with lockers

Indoor and outdoor area, round pen, trails, hay grown on property, BO treats my horses as if they were her own, she loves them. BO's daughter is actually riding my gelding 3-4x a week for me as well, and will be showing him also. 

I love my barn. I used to be at one down the road, and was paying $230 for pasture. I think $250 is pretty cheap for the area, but I am happy, and my horses are treated exceptionally.


----------



## Kia98

I am located near Seattle, Washington, and charge 500 per month for full board. I don't think 400 is too much, as long as it is a nice facility.


----------



## aharlov

Where I am in MA ranges from $600-$1200 full board, depending on amenities (ring, trails, indoor, etc).

I am moving my horse to a rough board situation on Thursday (SO EXCITED!) for $200/month not including hay, grain, or shavings. It does include the barn owner feeding and turning out AM and PM (if I make up his grain prior), use of a small lit riding ring (so night riding is possible), and direct access to miles and miles of trails, some of the best in the state.

I will clean his stall every day, and clean 5 stalls on Saturday and Sunday AM and do turnout Sat. and Sun. AM to work off the extra $100 (It should be $300/month, so I am getting a deal). 

This is going to be on my rental property, so I figure walking outside in the morning and seeing him in a paddock in my front yard is totally worth the extra work!


----------



## Jumper Princess

Central Alabama here 

$200-500 usually pasture board
$400-1500 stall + pasture + daily care etc
$1500-2500 for full service +/- training

I currently pay $650 for a stall and pasture combo board. Includes blanketing, turnout/bring in, feed, hay, water, muck as needed, shavings as needed. Nice, large, clean barn, indoor arena, outdoor jumping arena, and outdoor dressage arena. Also access to tack room. Good trails and is located in a country club neighborhood and is behind closed gates with a guard 24/7 with VERY limited access.

I will be moving further south in Alabama in the fall for an older barn with one large pasture, older but workable barn, outdoor jump ring, small grass ring, trail access, and same daily care as mentioned above for $400.

Then right down the road you can get the exact same thing for $1,200. Crazy...


----------



## Chasin Ponies

Central Midwest, rural area-$150.00 Partial board includes stall, limited pasture turnout 3-4 months out of the year, sawdust, indoor & outdoor arena, 2 round pens, outside wash rack, (facilities all in poor condition) limited trails and horses are fed & watered by BOs twice a day but hay & feed have to be provided by boarder. Full Board (no stall cleaning)for the same $350.00


----------



## Mulefeather

I'm currently shopping for a place to board a miniature horse and getting prices in the line of $80-$100 for full care. But then again a mini eats approximately 1/10th of what a big horse does and takes up 1/10th the space, too  I keep joking that I'm too broke to buy a big horse.


----------



## roo

I pay $200 a month for boarding in the city along a bus route. Its pasture board and I pay for hay,feed. Also have to feed my own horse. Im in calgary,ab but the price is reasonable for being accessible by bus
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony

I live in northern WI, and I pay $150 a month for pasture board which includes year round hay, and lean to shed. They also have 60 acres of trails, a 80x150 ft indoor, an outdoor, and BO on site. I provide any grain or supplements, and pay for any farrier/vet visits myself. Stall board at the same place is $225 a month. 

I am very fortunate to have found this place. In fact she wants to bring my horse in during bad weather, even though I dont pay for it.


----------



## Gidget

I pay $35 a head. I have my horse and pony. It's self care. Has a round pen and an indoor arena,plus it also has trails nearby.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds

Wow some of these prices are crazy. You guys need to move to my farm. I'm in Florida and charge $350-400 for pasture board. This is all that is included:

Grooming, Fly Spray
Feed of your choice once a day (or as needed)
Free choice Timothy Hay & Tifton
50 acres of quality grass pasture
Bi-annual vet visits: vaccinations & check up
Farrier
Dental Checks
Worming

Arena, round pen and over 7000 acres of trails


----------



## Hang on Fi

Northern Virginia 

Field Board Full Care - $295 with facilities. 
Cheapest I've found was $185 with no facilities, well they had a "race track" I could ride in.

Stall board is insane and I'll never pay what they want for stall board, no point when the horses fair in the pasture just fine  

I'm currently paying $200 per horse in field board, feeding twice a day with supplements. That being said we are being forced to look elsewhere, again, for basic needs being ignored. I enjoy the atmosphere (as we are the only boarders, but the horses aren't getting optimal care and staying on their case is a BIG problem for me, as in I shouldn't have to be staying on them) They were getting better care at $185 a month.


----------



## KigerQueen

Im updating as i have moved lol. I pay $170 for a small pipe stall and a grass pasture, her fed IN her slow feeder (still my hay), bedding and stall cleaned. and she get turned out for the first 2-3 hours in the morning then another 2-3 in the afternoon.


----------



## BossHoss

$400 in Southern, IN is not uncommon for full care. I have been paying $200-275 for pasture, but recently found a nicer place for $150. (I think it's cheaper for them because they grow and sell their own hay, and have the property already paid off?)

The barn I'm moving to has a large pasture with a run-in. Feed of my choice fed 1x a day. Access to water 24/7 and mineral blocks. Access to hay when the weather limits natural forage.


----------



## lindsayrest

North Texas 
Pasture board at my barn is $250. 
-includes feeding of alfalfa and regular hay, no grain. 
Although it is a very very small facility run by a women who does it all herself, she gives the best care I have ever had in all the barns I've boarded at, my horse is so happy and he can actually be a horse.

My old barn was $325 for pasture
-feeding twice a day
- free blanketing in winter
-worming
-stall if open when weather bad
-round bale 24/7
Full care stall $400/$450 depending on barn
-blanketing
-worming
-2 times day fed
-stalled when weather bad and fed in stall
-round bale and hay in stall
Sadly this barn was the worst care I've had for my horse and they didn't do what they said they were doing  

Pretty much all of north Texas (north of Dallas area) (except for those really expensive show barns) is $450 for full care stall and around $250-$350 for pasture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PadenPaint

I am in NE. 
I pay $110 for self care, meaning I clean stall and provide all bedding, hay and grain. 
I have access to 2 outdoor arenas, a round pen, large indoor arena, indoor and outdoor wash, turnouts (have to be on property when horse is in the turnout) 
also there is an indoor area to store about 50 bales of hay, and shavings, also access to a tack room. 
My horse isn't here till June 1, but I am pretty excited about the place! Super close to my house, like 4 city blocks away! And my friend used to board there and really liked the BO and staff and boarders.


----------



## stevenson

Wow .. some of the prices are high, but it all depends on where you live. 
in my area some places are $150 - $200 per month, which would be a pipe pen , smallish,
and hay . Boarder cleans pens, pays for supplements, shavings etc.
I charged $185 per month 18 x 36 pipe pen and I cleaned the pen and supplied hay and it was hay per horse to keep it fit . 
some of the training barns and show barns go up to 600 or more per month.


----------



## Aigoo

We are located at Western Maryland... I pay $500 for my three horses. So, approximately $167 per horse. 

Including: 
-limited amount of grain 2x daily (if needed more I pay extra) 
-a round bale hay available at all of the time in the field
-a stall per horse for them to eat their grain daily and extreme weather conditions
-fly mask/fly spraying and blanketing 
-taking care of their minor injuries 
-de-worming
-holding for farrier/vet
-a 60 ft round pen


----------



## my2geldings

*Board*

I have been lucky because I have not had to pay for board in years. In fact I don't even remember when I did pay for board!

When considering board prices you need to make sure that your horses are fed properly and the quality of what they are being fed. I just left where I was boarding because the horses were being fed moldy hay! Most of the time they didn't even have freshwater! And the fencing was in such bad shape that many horses got caught in it or would get out of there paddock or pasture.

I would have no problems paying $500 a month for board per horse if it meant they received great care. It has to include good hay and grain and a great riding facility with access to Trails.


----------



## Wild Heart

Southern, Upstate New York. 

Full Care & Box Stall = $350 a month

This includes the use of both indoor and outdoor arena. There are also lovely trails so I feel it is a decent deal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Northern Arizona (about two hours north of Phoenix).

I was paying $150/month for turnout board. I now am paying the BO $185/month (same as for outside stall board), but he's still in turnout, mainly because I have a full-time job again and I know for a fact that it costs more than $150 a month to feed my monster of a horse. If I wanted a barn stall, it'd be $225/month.

For my $185, I get:
-Fed three times per day, grass or alfalfa (my choice)
-Access to a large arena, plus a 60-foot round pen and two smaller round pens
-When he was in a stall, he got turned out 3-5 times per week
-BO will hold for farrier and give shots, if needed 
-Access to trails on state land
-BO will feed grain/supplements provided and blanket or flymask, as requested
-Stalls are cleaned at least once per day and waters filled or changed out as needed

At the barn I was at before, I paid $250 for partial-care and $300 for full-care. Both partial and full care consisted of feeding alfalfa twice per day, access to one arena and one round pen, and access to mountain trails. On partial-care, stalls were required to be cleaned at least three days per week in the winter and four days per week in the summer. On full-care, my stall got cleaned maybe twice per week. Turnout, grain/supplements, any hay other than alfalfa, and blanketing were extra. Heck, even if you supplied your own hay, the BO charged you extra to feed it instead of the alfalfa.


----------



## blondiixkizzle

I pay $150 a month in central NJ for "rough" board. I see no one else using that term, but it is used around here to describe board that usually includes a field with run in shed and i provide all the food for feedings and hay & provide all my own care for my horses. I wouldn't have it any other way =] I have access to an arena, round pen, and trails. Field also has automatic waterers & I have my own shed next to my field to store feed, hay, and tack.


----------



## TomCat

CLaPorte432 said:


> Michigan. I paid $290 for full care. Due to special circumstances, I had my 2 isolated, which was an extra $35 per horse. But they had their own roundbale. Grain 2x daily. In stalls during bad weather, turned out in good weather.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where in Michigan Claporte???


----------



## Ebby

I pay $225 a month, I am located in Alberta, Canada. My boarding barn is only 15 minutes from town and the facilities have a huge indoor arena, a 12 stall barn with 2 tack rooms and a feed room. There is also tons and tons of land full of fields, trails, ponds, and creeks where I can ride. The best of all my mare has a massive pasture  I love it!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

$450 a month + you are required to be in training with one of the three trainers. The facility has a 90x200 indoor, 150 by 300 outdoor, 70 by 130 indoor and lots of jumps. The price includes a 14x14 stall with a run (about 30 feet). Horses are fed hay 3x a day, and grain 1 or 2x (I forget I currently don't have a horse boarded there), and stalls are cleaned twice a day and are almost always spotless. The horses are turned out 3 times a week in private grass paddocks, you can pay $50 for 5 day a week turnout. They also turn in all show entries, get you a stall/shavings/hay (assuming they are going to the show- and there aren't many in our zone so they practically go to them all). Barn is really nice, no drama despite 40+ horses.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy

I pay 630 (ouch) but I love in a big city with only 3 stables as land is so expensive 400 sounds pretty good if it's full care


----------



## chelstucker

We pay $175 a month for selfcare. That includes an assigned stall, 10 acre turn out, access to the round pen, and two arenas. We also get tack and trailer storage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michaelvanessa

*barn livery charge.*

im not to sure of the curancy conversion from gb to usa but i pay for 1 pony one horse £200 for my stable the paddock for graseing is free.
i buy my own hay round bale of haylige £35 per fortnight and wood shaveings £7.50 per bale every 2 days and if turned out 24-7 I save there.
and grain works out about £40 per month.
i water and feed my own horses and i am with them every day.
i feed my own as well as m/o as well.
and m/o my barn owners as well when she is tight for time and she does the same.


----------



## Acco

$500 for full care in Ohio at a h/j barn. It's one of the cheaper h/j barns in the area - it's nothing fancy. There are some around here that get up to $800 or $900 at the big name trainer barns with fancier facilities.

4 years ago I paid $250 for pasture board with feed included

And 6 years ago I paid $150 for partial care - he got a stall, he got turned out and brought back in (at least, he was supposed to be) and they fed/watered him twice a day (or were supposed to). I provided the food, shavings, and I cleaned the stall. The BO was horrid, though, and the care was bad, so I didn't stay long.


----------



## amberly

That's pretty good.
Around here it's cheaper than that I think - somewhere around 300.
but this is a small town. I've looked at other places only an hour away and its way higher.
so 400 is good


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I pay $100 a month per horse,self care. I have 2 horses so I pay $200 a month. My horses are on a 10 acre pasture with a run in shed and live outside 24/7 and I supply everything and I do everything myself.


----------



## SarahStorms

$250 a month. BO provides hay, I provide grain and supplements. We have nice large pastures, run in sheds in every pasture, trails, tack room, and nice sized ring and an open flat "field" to ride in. and its five minutes from my house


----------



## Cruiser

East Coast Canada, this is just a small sample as it varies a lot if you drive even 3 hours. 

$150-$175 semi board, you supply feed and hay they do the work, out door arena, large matted stalls with day turnout. To $300-$600 for full board, sometimes with an indoor arena or not. But $300 gets you a pretty nice place here.


----------



## jaydee

When I enquired at 2 local barns last winter (thinking it would be nice to have an Indoor arena at my disposal) one charged $900 per month for full board and the other $1000.


----------



## SarahStorms

jaydee said:


> When I enquired at 2 local barns last winter (thinking it would be nice to have an Indoor arena at my disposal) one charged $900 per month for full board and the other $1000.


Ohhh my goshhhhh! Are you kidding!?!?! Insane..


----------



## KigerQueen

jaydee said:


> When I enquired at 2 local barns last winter (thinking it would be nice to have an Indoor arena at my disposal) one charged $900 per month for full board and the other $1000.


The stall better be made of gold, my horse get 5 feedings a day (and they suply feed), extra turnout, her own personal groom standing with manure rake at ready, stall cleaned 500 times a day, and a trainer to work with her every day for THAT price! Ill rent horse property for that price thank you!!!


----------



## TurnNBurn144

My board is $425 a month. Includes a 10x12 stall, turnout, they grow their hay onsite, grain 2xs a day. Hay 2 to 3 times a day. Indoor, outdoor, hot/cold wash stall. I pay around $225 . Because I work one morning every week.


----------



## LyraFreedom

I currently pay $275 for full care including feeding(with hay provided by facility), grain fed if product is provided by me, cleaning stalls/paddocks and other facility maintenance. 

$450 for a nice facility in a kind environment with great facilities, good quality feed and experienced equine caretakers is absolutely reasonable!

$$$It takes allot to cover the expenses of a horse and keep a facility running well, not to mention insurance!$$$

~Equine facility manager


----------



## 2140lacy

I pay 200 and 250 if my horse has to be shod,I get to do anything i want jumping trail riding outdoor arena indoor arena(new) anything my brain can think of even if thee are lessons going on. Im in Tennessee so im kinda close to you hah


----------



## susanr1

I am currently looking for a boarding facility as I plan to purchase a horse this spring. I found a barn that charges different rate for the same services depending on how long a client has boarded there. Ex: new boarders are charged a higher rate than boarders who have been boarding for long periods of time. This seems unethical, but I wonder... is this common practice?


----------



## MyHorseTeddy

I pay 790 for board, and they take care of feed, cleaning the stalls, turning the horses out, vet appointments, farrier and such...but with my lessons+shows, and my horses shoes the bill is usually about 1200-1700 depending on what happens in the month


----------



## Exotic

I pay $325. Fed grain 2x a day and hay 3x a day in the winter and comes in a stall at night. Fed any supplements I provide. In the summer they stay outside 24/7 on large pastures. It has an indoor arena, but no other place or trails to ride. This is in WI.


----------

